
Jordan Walke – ReasonML: React to the Future - noradbase
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5fG_lyNuEAw
======
yawaramin
Here's Jordan in 2014 talking about OCaml:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7766315](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7766315)

